# Fall Brawl gripe



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

My opinion, the brawl over the years has gone to almost exclusively catering to boat fishing participants. Example, give a ways, from banquets to Facebook are all gear or tackle for boat fishing Walleye. I know if I don’t like it I don’t have to participate however I find it ironic that the fall night bite started with guys out on the shore yet here we are being pushed aside because boat fishing is where the moneys at.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

No it's because 85-90% of the guys fishing own boats or fish on boats with people. After all we are fishing a great lake that covers lake erie. The giveaways have been hats, stickers, sun glasses, crankbaits and other sponsor prizes that anyone can use. 

The brawl has started with catching one big fish regardless where or how it was caught (boat or shore) that has not changed. 

What exactly is your gripe?


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

What would you like? Bike? Wagon? Email them some suggestions


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

What type of sponsors are "shore fishing" sponsors? 


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhart (Feb 10, 2016)

Will someone please take him fishing on their boat


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

There is a lot of work in putting on a fishing tourney so it would seem to make sense to leave it up to the participants whether to fish from a boat or shore. Perhaps you should consider organizing a shore fishing brawl and see what the interest level is. If there is a great enough interest level you could then check into how many sponsors would be interested in participating. Just a suggestion to see if others share your thoughts regarding the current brawl.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

I’m still waiting for someone to post something that relates to my comment. Because my comment never said anything about “shore sponsers”. I get plenty of time out on boats thanks. And I don’t really care how much energy/effort it takes to run a tourney, I like competing with boats because I like the challenge and I’m not interested in trying to run one, again a comment not even on topic with what my gripe is. My gripe is give always are custom deep bandits (who throws those from shore?) , heavy ass boating nets, rod holders, etc... the brawls turned into every other tourney and it’s sad.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm going to assume, that like most giveaways, the organization is giving away whatever products the sponsors donate.... I could be WAY OFF here... but I don't think sponsors really take well to an organization asking for "specific" free stuff.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

You can't make everyone happy.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

This rat [email protected] trying to give me a boat how dare they!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

OGF has nothing to do with the contest. You should take your complaint to the ones running the show.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

TheShoreman said:


> I’m still waiting for someone to post something that relates to my comment. Because my comment never said anything about “shore sponsers”. I get plenty of time out on boats thanks. And I don’t really care how much energy/effort it takes to run a tourney, I like competing with boats because I like the challenge and I’m not interested in trying to run one, again a comment not even on topic with what my gripe is. My gripe is give always are custom deep bandits (who throws those from shore?) , heavy ass boating nets, rod holders, etc... the brawls turned into every other tourney and it’s sad.


Wow, complaining about free stuff, deep vs shallow? who cares, trade someone the deeps for shallows or IF you won ask the sponsor for shallows versions instead of deeps or sell them and go buy some shallows or use them on the boat! Same with the net or rod holders, nobody said you had to keep what you won, a prize is a prize that is EXTRA and FREE and worth something of value. 

I've won countless stuff over the years that wasn't necessarily something I would go out and buy but sold it, traded it or gave it away to make someone else happy, this is what 99.9% of the guys would do...except you obviously. 

Unbelievable, complaining about free stuff just for registering, it's not about the giveaways those are just a bonus, the main prize(s) is what matters.

The brawl pays out beyond anything else that is being done in the entire US of freshwater fishing, no tournament EVER has given away a boat worth what this years cost, not even FLW or NWT. 

I'm confident you are pretty much alone with your sediments here and the brawl has turned into something BETTER than all other tournaments, (it's not even a tournament is a derby) which ANYONE can win. 

Talking about looking a gift horse in the mouth, the brawl isn't sad you are, extremely sad and pathetic for even complaining about something so trivial. 

Bring on the gripes! I'm here all day folks.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

KaGee said:


> OGF has nothing to do with the contest. You should take your complaint to the ones running the show.


It’s a gripe about a tourney in the tourney section. Sorry it’s not up your high standards please feel free to censor me and remove the post because you personally don’t like it.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

TheShoreman said:


> It’s a gripe about a tourney in the tourney section. Sorry it’s not up your high standards please feel free to censor me and remove the post because you personally don’t like it.


Like I thought... You came here just to gripe. There is no one here that can address your complaint, but you really were not looking for that anyway. And yes, we do have standards that exceed other places.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Careful that's the guy who vandalised cars and openly admitted it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippn Lips (Sep 29, 2010)

If this is your ultimate gripe about the derby. Then you by far have way to much time on your hands. It seems to me that your just trying bash the brawl. Im sure if you made the effort to contact the people running the brawl the would love to have the conversation with you about any of your gripes


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

OK, I'm locking this thread! Oh, wait a minute, I can't. 

Let the bashing continue...


----------

